# Toy Breeder in ID, OR, NorCal



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Check out poodlesonline.com. Clarion Miniature and Toy Poodles, a Premier Breeder of PoodlesOnline.com

Many breeders are listed and you can search by poodle type (toy, mini, standard) and location. Then, they list if adults are available. It's another search engine.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Only advice I have is to actually call them. I think many don't respond to emails and prefer phone calls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what about las vegas? there's a large scale breeder - ash's mystical - that, from what i can tell, has had somewhat mixed reviews here. on the other hand, they currently have on their site a darling (imo) silver beige toy male born december. i believe there is an owner at pf who has a toy from ash's and also a dog from clarion. i think both were shipped and she has mentioned not being totally satisfied with clarion (though she loves the dog). so since no breeder seems perfect and you plan to pick up in person, it might be worth a look at ash's. if i'm ever in las vegas, i certainly plan to try to check them out.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I suggest you contact the PCA referral rep for the Western U.S. She is very responsive and has helped more people than I can count.

Mary Olund
(415) 457-4648
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time
[email protected]

Clarion has beautiful toys. I think you would find Anne Kennedy and Katherine Kennedy Vigil willing to help you.

Breeders are busy people. I would always encourage repeat/follow-up emails and calls. You never know if they're off at show, a performance event, preparing for one, busy caring for a litter and juggling multiple inquiries as well as in their "day jobs." Try not to be discouraged. We have abundant success stories here of those who have gotten a poodle. We'll keep at it on your behalf. Good luck! :clover:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

kcp1227 said:


> Only advice I have is to actually call them. I think many don't respond to emails and prefer phone calls.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree...I have recently been doin the toy poodle puppy search and had several breeders not respond to emails until they had spoken to me. They want to interview their buyers up front.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you consider the possibility of flying out to meet a breeder/puppy, you would certainly increase your options - depending upon where you go and the breeder that you choose, the price of the puppy plus the airfare would probably cost you the same or less then you were considering spending with your local breeder.
When I get my puppy it is going to be a long car trip, or I might fly. Now I have known my breeder for fifteen years and my next will be my third from her, so I trust her implicitly to choose a puppy for me. However, there are currently three candidates for me, and if it should turn out that there are two that are too close for her to call, then I will Amtrack there, which is relatively cheap so that I can choose for myself, and then deal with the pick-up a different way because unfortunately Amtrack does not allow dogs.
By the way, she has a gorgeous silver male almost ready to go - the forum app does not allow me to post pictures at the moment, but if you look at the pictures of Aria the cream toy that were just posted, she is from the same breeder, and the look is very similar, just in silver!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IdahoLiving (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice to call! I will do so! I have contacted Clarion and contacted the West breeder referral person for PCA. But I will call them in addition.

Las Vegas is too far for me. I really, really hate to fly. So I am limited to breeders within a reasonable driving distance. Although my family and I did make it from Las Vegas to Boise in one day a few years ago, it was a looooong day and not one that I would be interested in repeating. I think it took me a week before I could stand upright again!
Sheilah


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

IdahoLiving said:


> Thanks for the advice to call! I will do so! I have contacted Clarion and contacted the West breeder referral person for PCA. But I will call them in addition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes breeders will meet you part of the way on the road, or you can make arrangements with other customers who might be getting a puppy at the same time who live closer to you, maybe stop in a hotal overnight to make a drive more manageable - where there is a will, there is always a way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

